# Callaway Xhot2 18 deg hybrid



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ive been using a Mizuno MP630 CLK 17 deg hybrid to good effect since it came out a few years ago. Its started to get a bit worn on the face, but still goes well. 

I was up playing a few holes on friday night and an American guy had a hire set of clubs from Castle Stuart which had a Callaway Xhot2 18 deg hybrid in, had a wee look and the pro said give it a try if you want..... so i did.


hit a few balls with it against the Mizuno. Sound wise a really nice thwack when hit out the middle. Looked great behind the ball, a fair bit smaller than the Mizuno and looked great behind the ball. Flight wise i bit higher than my Mizzy but still went a good distance. heading home i popped into the Inverness golf club shop. and there was on used Â£100 brand new i doubt it had been hit more than twice

Was due to play Castle Stuart on Sunday morning so put it straight in the bag. Theres a couple of short-ish par 4 there that position is everything so hit the new Callaway off the tee on those.. wow. on the 3rd was past the right hand bunker and was just putting onto the green at least 250 yards.

used it again for my 2nd shot on the 520 par 5 fifth again went 250 is and just left me with a short chip onto the green. It cam into play again on the 9th leaving me with just a sand wedge onto the green.

The 10 at CS is a short is par 4 at only 360 off the white, but its all about position as its tricky green. both my playing partners hit good shots (one of 2 the other 3 handicaps) one with a 3 wood the other with a his Titleist  913 17 deg hybrid, when we got to the balls i was expecting mine to me the shortest as both these guys hit a long ball.
But no mine was a good 30 yards further and was just a flick onto the green for birdie.

used it on a few other shots as well and i'm over the moon with the club, so were my playing partners

it came with an Aldila tour stiff shaft thats a green colour, which is both easy to hit and the tip matches the gun metal grey of the club head, very nice looking.

So now thats all Callaway woods in the bag now, something i never expected.

i would rec these hybrids to anyone who is looking for a small head and good flight.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2014)

And if the smaller head worries you then get the standard version.
1Â° more loft than the Pro version but it still goes like a scalded cat.

Nice bargain..!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Ive been using a Mizuno MP630 CLK 17 deg hybrid to good effect since it came out a few years ago. Its started to get a bit worn on the face, but still goes well. 

I was up playing a few holes on friday night and an American guy had a hire set of clubs from Castle Stuart which had a Callaway Xhot2 18 deg hybrid in, had a wee look and the pro said give it a try if you want..... so i did.


hit a few balls with it against the Mizuno. Sound wise a really nice thwack when hit out the middle. Looked great behind the ball, a fair bit smaller than the Mizuno and looked great behind the ball. Flight wise i bit higher than my Mizzy but still went a good distance. heading home i popped into the Inverness golf club shop. and there was on used Â£100 brand new i doubt it had been hit more than twice

Was due to play Castle Stuart on Sunday morning so put it straight in the bag. Theres a couple of short-ish par 4 there that position is everything so hit the new Callaway off the tee on those.. wow. on the 3rd was past the right hand bunker and was just putting onto the green at least 250 yards.

used it again for my 2nd shot on the 520 par 5 fifth again went 250 is and just left me with a short chip onto the green. It cam into play again on the 9th leaving me with just a sand wedge onto the green.

The 10 at CS is a short is par 4 at only 360 off the white, but its all about position as its tricky green. both my playing partners hit good shots (one of 2 the other 3 handicaps) one with a 3 wood the other with a his Titleist  913 17 deg hybrid, when we got to the balls i was expecting mine to me the shortest as both these guys hit a long ball.
But no mine was a good 30 yards further and was just a flick onto the green for birdie.

used it on a few other shots as well and i'm over the moon with the club, so were my playing partners

it came with an Aldila tour stiff shaft thats a green colour, which is both easy to hit and the tip matches the gun metal grey of the club head, very nice looking.

So now thats all Callaway woods in the bag now, something i never expected.

i would rec these hybrids to anyone who is looking for a small head and good flight.
		
Click to expand...

should mention its the Xhot pro, though im not sure what the difference is?


----------



## ger147 (Jul 7, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			should mention its the Xhot pro, though im not sure what the difference is?
		
Click to expand...

Smaller head, 1 degree less loft across the range and the Pro has the Aldila Green shaft where as the standard has the Aldila Blue shaft.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Smaller head, 1 degree less loft across the range and the Pro has the Aldila Green shaft where as the standard has the Aldila Blue shaft.
		
Click to expand...

do you know what the difference is in the shafts?


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			do you know what the difference is in the shafts?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.golfwrx.com/144415/review-aldila-tour-blue-and-tour-green-shafts/


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2014)

fundy said:



http://www.golfwrx.com/144415/review-aldila-tour-blue-and-tour-green-shafts/

Click to expand...

interesting that they say they are similar  to the NV shafts,  i remember trying an NV shaft in a hybrid my mate has, it goes into orbit.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 7, 2014)

I've got the standard model which i got for free when i bought the driver, cracking club which is easy to hit and goes further than my original hybrid, i can now hit the green on our 3rd hole par 3 215 yds with this bad boy.


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			interesting that they say they are similar  to the NV shafts,  i remember trying an NV shaft in a hybrid my mate has, it goes into orbit.
		
Click to expand...

I read the article recently as it seems Adams use the shafts in some of their hybrids too, I guess like anything its boils down to having a hit and seeing if it works for you.

My problem with changing hybrid is I have such a heavy shaft (over 100g) in my current one that anything else feels very light and get a much higher flight from it


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2014)

fundy said:



			I read the article recently as it seems Adams use the shafts in some of their hybrids too, I guess like anything its boils down to having a hit and seeing if it works for you.

My problem with changing hybrid is I have such a heavy shaft (over 100g) in my current one that anything else feels very light and get a much higher flight from it
		
Click to expand...

Yes, i wish Manufacturers would offer more than just one shaft option, it always puts me off. this current one works really well with the head,  but ive tried a few Adams clubs with just the one option that felt terrible.


----------



## tsped83 (Jul 7, 2014)

Imurg said:



			And if the smaller head worries you then get the standard version.
1Â° more loft than the Pro version but it still goes like a scalded cat.

Nice bargain..!
		
Click to expand...

Interested in the standard version, currently have a 22' X Hot and its like a rocket launcher. Curious to know if the X2 goes further and harder!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Interested in the standard version, currently have a 22' X Hot and its like a rocket launcher. Curious to know if the X2 goes further and harder!
		
Click to expand...

It does - very little offset too.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 8, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Interested in the standard version, currently have a 22' X Hot and its like a rocket launcher. Curious to know if the X2 goes further and harder!
		
Click to expand...

i had a 20 deg Xhot from last year, used it once went way to high and looked awful behind the ball, way too much off set.

Im looking at getting a 22 deg Xhot 2 Pro to fill the gap between my 4 iron and 18 deg hybrid now


----------



## tsped83 (Jul 8, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			i had a 20 deg Xhot from last year, used it once went way to high and looked awful behind the ball, way too much off set.

Im looking at getting a 22 deg Xhot 2 Pro to fill the gap between my 4 iron and 18 deg hybrid now
		
Click to expand...

Ah but I like the offset, feel like I can't miss with it. Rarely do. I would like a go with the X2 though, but given the cost I don't know if it would offer me that much more than what I already have.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 8, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Ah but I like the offset, feel like I can't miss with it. Rarely do. I would like a go with the X2 though, but given the cost I don't know if it would offer me that much more than what I already have.
		
Click to expand...

i had the benefit of hitting the club with real balls on a course, if it would have been on a range i doubt i would have shone the way it did. The Xhot2 hybrids are far better than the xhot IMO, though i don't think the driver and 3 wood is going to change... not until the new blue headed thing comes out next year from Mizuno


----------

